# 1963 Impala Interior Kits Avaliable?



## 1swt63 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hello, I'm looking to redo the interior of my 63 Impala 2 door hardtop. Does anyone recommend or know where I might be able to get a complete kit? I want the kit in white but in OG patterns. I know that Impala Bob's has a kit for 1,200. Is this a good price? Anyone know any other places or site? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

www.carsinc.com is the company that makes em


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

impalaparts.com


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

U should have no problem finden the kits at those 2 places..


----------

